
When can I start speaking with potential customers? - epi0Bauqu
http://blog.stevebarsh.com/barsh_bits/2009/01/when-can-i-start-speaking-with-potential-customers.html
======
sbarsh
It's never too early to start speaking with customers about your new idea.
Here are 12 questions you may not have thought to ask. Think about speaking
with customers before you finish your product (or, even before writing a
single line of code!)

